
  Google to AdSense users: Please don’t dump us in crap economic times - markbao
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/30/google-to-adsense-users-please-dont-dump-us-in-crap-economic-times/
======
enomar
Those bastards!

How dare they communicate with their customers! They have no right to try to
persuade anyone that despite the downturn, they are still investing in their
product and trying to improve ad effectiveness. Don't be evil indeed!

------
teej
Now's probably a good time to ask to be reinstated if you've been kicked out,
I imagine.

------
curiousgeorge
AdSense helped boost our number of daily visits when we experimented with it,
but we've had much more success getting traction other ways. Once we stopped
advertising the boost subsided. We get better kick for the buck directly
sponsoring private forums with decent niche traffic.

We will probably experiment with higher value keywords at some point. The
major issue is mostly conversion rates though - you need to charge a high
price to justify spending a significant amount to attract one paying customer.

SEO is a much better approach, but it's interesting to see Google getting
taken to the cleaners here by some of the more spam-oriented sites out there
that really push the keywords into their domain names. Even the market leader
in our field is not listed on the first page for the most important keyword
related to their product.

~~~
tocomment
You mean adwords. You posted on the wrong thread :-)

------
arien
So I wonder, if they sent such a letter, does this mean they already started
to see a decrease on AdSense use?

